# Update on natures logic



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont know if anyone remembers a post I made a while back, I was trying to find a food for my parents dachshund Indy that would work with his digestive system. I really wanted him to be on grain free because he gets dry, dull coat on most grain inclusive foods, but after trying 4-5 grain free foods, they all give him the runs, even after reducing the amount, which resulted in anal gland issues (at one point they became impacted while on totw). 

Anyways, I decided to try him on natures logic because even though its not grain free, it has a decent meat content and is low glycemic. My main concern was the yeast in it, though he hasnt had any ear issues, he does scratch sometimes, and I was worried that it could make things worse. 

We'll he's been on it for over a month now and I'm happy to say that he seems to be doing really well! His coat is fantastic, good energy levels, small firm poops, itching seems to have reduced and he loves the taste. Right now he's on a beef formula which is 31.5% protein which is pretty good for grain inclusive food. 

anyways, thought I'd share his lovely pic from today, sorry he looks kinda fat in that one, its the angle, he actually lost couple lbs and now you can easily feel his ribs and he has a nice waist. I tried taking a side pic, but the little buggar keeps falling on his back for belly rubs every time I approach him.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

ok, you can see his shape little better in this pic


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

He looks good. I'm considering trying this food. It not chicken based and has 345kcal/cup. Also found another food, but it so new, I found the ingredients, but haven't found the G.A. Evangers Grain Free Meat lovers and it uses beef, rabbit and pork and no chicken.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

He looks great! I am glad Natures Logic worked out. If I had easy access to it I'd probably try it myself.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I use it in my rotation of kibbles and they seem to do good on it. I also have the beef right now. Even Marlo seemed to be able to eat it when I had her on kibble.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

The dog certainly looks good. I've looked at that brand recently and it is a rather unusual ingredient list. It has millet as the only grain, plasma and yeast culture as a rather major ingredient. However, they use no synthetic vitamins. I've been trying to pin down who actually manufactures their food - does anybody know?


----------



## imthemonkey (Aug 8, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> The dog certainly looks good. I've looked at that brand recently and it is a rather unusual ingredient list. It has millet as the only grain, plasma and yeast culture as a rather major ingredient. However, they use no synthetic vitamins. I've been trying to pin down who actually manufactures their food - does anybody know?


Mt. Pleasant TX at a plant called Mid America Pet Foods.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> The dog certainly looks good. I've looked at that brand recently and it is a rather unusual ingredient list. It has millet as the only grain, plasma and yeast culture as a rather major ingredient. However, they use no synthetic vitamins. I've been trying to pin down who actually manufactures their food - does anybody know?


from what I understand the reason yeast and plasma are so high up on the list because they contain a lot of the vitamins and trace minerals needed in the food since they dont use synthetic vitamins, they use food source instead.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome!!! My dogs eat raw but my cat is on NL and she's doing great on it. I recently had to take them to a pet sitter, the dogs, and bought a bag for them to eat while they were there. He looks soooo good! Makes me happy with my decision for the cat....


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Wow, what a gorgeous dog. Glad you found a successful food.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks everyone, I'll have to see how he does on the other protein sources, since they have several, I'll probably try venison next. Whats funny is that I tried Uno on this food couple years ago and he had the worst reaction, itching, eye discharge, bad breath, I than found out he's allergic to yeast.


----------

